# Hiya!



## Theotherguy (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, I'm a budding writer hoping to learn some new tricks of the trade and get advice on my writing.

I write as a hobby, and have written a fan novel based on the game Half-Life. It was about 100,000 words long, 56 chapters, and quite frankly, it sucked. This novel now serves as a great embarrassment to me, and I see it as a practice piece. I now write original fiction ranging from short stories to novels, but I have never been able to finish anything.

I hope to share some of my work in the near future.

Thanks.


----------



## Hawke (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Theotherguy. Enjoy!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, theotherguy 

~ Shinn


----------

